# Mounting a Bosch 1617 in a table



## tlsrph (Oct 26, 2008)

I want to add a new router for my table the bosch 1617 seems to get good ratings my questions are as follows:
1. anyone currently using this tool and what do you think of it
2. anyone using it in a table? I have a cast iron extension i use on my table saw so i want a fouter that can be adjusted from above.

thanks


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

The 1617EVS was my first router with both bases... I put the fixed base in my router table that I purchased at Hartville tool. It works great. Easy to remove to change bits or put into the plunge base. Plunge base is smooth and easy to use and good with dust collection if you hook it up. Its my go to router most of the time. I have two porter cables, two dewalts and festool of 1400. Each I use for different purposes but my bosch is my general plunge router I like. They did have a problem with the on off switch going bad but when mine went out they replaced it at hartville hardware where I bought it, no questions asked, even out of warranty 2 years after my purchase. Mine cam e with the edgeguide as a promotion and works nicely also. A really nice combo for $219.00


----------



## AlanWS (May 2, 2007)

The variable speed 1617 works very well with the fixed base in a router table. I would not want to try spinning larger bits in a constant speed router. The fine vertical adjust is very good on the 1617. Another thing that's nice about it in a table is that all the controls are far enough down (when it's upside down under a table) that you can still get at them if you add a horizontal surface about 3" below the table, and pull dust from between the two. This catches every speck of dust that makes it into the table, and keeps clean air going through the router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Bosch 1617 is perhaps one of the best routers for table mounting. I have been very happy with mine. Alan makes a good point about using larger bits in any fixed speed router. After market speed controllers are available for as little as $20; simply plug your fixed speed router into the speed controller and the controller into an extension cord or outlet. The 1617 has a fixed switch and single speed so it requires an aftermarket controller for large diameter bits. The 1617EVS has a built in electronic speed control. Connecting a router with a speed controller built in to an external controller will damage both the router and aftermarket controller.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have the 1617EVS with plunge and fixed plates. Had them going on 2 years and am very happy with 'um. I purchased a second fixed base and mounted it on the bottom of the center plate, it saves a lot of time when changing the motor. My 2 cents.


----------



## pawpawg (Mar 15, 2015)

*Router table*

Wayne are you using a Bosch router table with your 1617 router, and if so what is the model number of the table? I have a RA1161 table and I am having a hard time attaching the router to the table. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

pawpawg said:


> Wayne are you using a Bosch router table with your 1617 router, and if so what is the model number of the table? I have a RA1161 table and I am having a hard time attaching the router to the table. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary


Gary...I think you mean the RA1181 table...the 1161 is the fixed base on the 1617.

I have the same table and my 1617 is mounted in it...

Have you taken the plastic sub-base off the router...? If so you will see three screw holes 120* apart...those are what you line up to the table...one to the back and the other two towards the front...

If this was not the problem, what problem are you having...?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

pawpawg said:


> Wayne are you using a Bosch router table with your 1617 router, and if so what is the model number of the table? I have a RA1161 table and I am having a hard time attaching the router to the table. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary


This thread is 7 years old! 

I think it would have been better if you started a new one. The original poster hasn't been back.


----------

